# The Band



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

The Band is my new favorite old group...

I've always listened to them but for some reason I have a new appreciation...  Songs like King Harvest blow my mind...

I've seen a couple Levon Helm rambles - and it never disappoints..  Makes you remember why you like music and what making music is all about....

Last Ramble i was at Donald Fagen sang King Harvest...   

Anyone else like the "The Band"?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> The Band is my new favorite old group...
> 
> I've always listened to them but for some reason I have a new appreciation...  Songs like King Harvest blow my mind...
> 
> ...



I grew up with it.  I have the Brown Album on my iPod that I listen to once in a while.   About the same frequency I listen to other stuff of the era like The James Gang or pre-Fly Like an Eagle and Joker Steve Miller.   Music I owned in vinyl several times wearing the albums out, then CD, now MP3.   Kind of like Dark Side of the Moon or Low Spark of High Heeled Boys.

I'm listening to a lot of 1970's jazzy or funky horn section stuff at the moment.  Chicago, Tower of Power, Average White Band...

I'm all over the place right now.  I have Big Bad Voodoo Daddy doing ancient 40's and 50's swing covers on at the moment.  I had Mozart going this morning.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2009)

*Raising My Hand*

I had a roommate in college in the mid-70s that turned me on to The Band and I've been a fan ever since. I think of them as the originators of what now is called the "Americana" genre. Thank you to Ronny Hawkins for getting these guys together originally as his back-up band. The original line-up is so much better, IMHO, than the other incarnations that arose over the years. 

I got to see Rick Danko so a great solo show a week or so before the Grim Reaper tapped him on the shoulder.

I've also really like both of Levon Helm's releases of the last two years, Dirt Farmer and Electric Dirt. Maybe some day I'll be able to be up in Bearsville (?) to catch a Ramble.


----------



## Edd (Aug 28, 2009)

I can always sit down and watch The Last Waltz.

Levon Helm is staying pretty busy lately.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I've also really like both of Levon Helm's releases of the last two years, Dirt Farmer and Electric Dirt. Maybe some day I'll be able to be up in Bearsville (?) to catch a Ramble.



It's Woodstock 
Let me know if your going - I'm up for another...  Last one had Donald Fagen sining King HArvest...  wow....

Thing is - i always knew about them...  I knew the songs...  But for some reason in the last few years - it just hit me how really mega great they were...  Maybe it's from living here..  Big Pink is only 20 minutes drive from me


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 28, 2009)

Didnt they start out as Bob Dylans back up band?


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2009)

Love the band

glad to see Levon doing well.

Robbie Robertson is a selfish sonofabitch


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Love the band
> 
> glad to see Levon doing well.
> 
> Robbie Robertson is a selfish sonofabitch



Levon is doing well!!  The rambles make me tingle!  It's just an insane celebration!  

Al Grossman was a selfish sonofabitch too... Some people piss on his grave behind Bearsville in retribution for stealing song writing credits with Robbie...   I've never pissed but i did pour a beer on it for the good things he did....


----------



## icedtea (Aug 28, 2009)

dmc said:


> Levon is doing well!!  The rambles make me tingle!  It's just an insane celebration!
> 
> Al Grossman was a selfish sonofabitch too... Some people piss on his grave behind Bearsville in retribution for stealing song writing credits with Robbie...   I've never pissed but i did pour a beer on it for the good things he did....




Levon is the man. I am friends with people real close to him, they have worked on producing some of his albums. He will be in AC tomorrow at the Borgata. 

Woodstock is still a hotbed for music!!

Electric Dirt is a great album.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2009)

abosolutly, and i still cant dis robbie - somewhere down the crazy river/storyville are still way up there as far as favorite songs/albums

i need to lerarn to imbed youtube vids


----------



## Johnskiismore (Aug 28, 2009)

The Band is awesome!  Always liked their music!


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 28, 2009)

I love the Band.  Music from Big Pink is one of my favorites & a definite classic.  I also like the Basement Tapes with Bob.  What an incredible summer they must have had that year hanging out at Big Pink, relaxing after being on the road for years & making great music.

I drove through Woodstock 2 months ago to experience the vibe after listening to Music from Big Pink for an extended period of time.  I'd never been to Woodstock & wanted to check it out.  Great town & area.  I'd love to catch one of Levon's Rambles sometime.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Levon is the man. I am friends with people real close to him, they have worked on producing some of his albums. He will be in AC tomorrow at the Borgata.
> 
> Woodstock is still a hotbed for music!!
> 
> Electric Dirt is a great album.



New Black Crowes CD was recorded at the Barn...   A life changing experience for them...

My buddy has done some video taping at the Ramble..  A rare thing... 

Woodstock is great...  So many great musicians live there..


----------



## 4aprice (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm also a fan of the Band.  To me there is no better winter song then Arcadian Driftwood.  Two lines in particular, "They call my home the land of snow" and "Canadian cold front movin in".  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Aug 28, 2009)

No doubt that "Big Pink" is an all-time classic album and one of my all-time favorite songs is on it ("The Weight"-although I like even better the version done with The Staple Singers on "The Last Waltz"), I like the second, eponymous album better. It's just that much more consistently accessible to me.

DMC-no doubt you're familiar with another "local" Catskills band, The Felice Brothers. Have you had a chance to listen to the new album that's sort-of side project of Simone Felice's, "The Duke and The King"?  Album was released a few weeks ago. Good, rootsy story-telling music.


----------



## dmc (Aug 28, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> No doubt that "Big Pink" is an all-time classic album and one of my all-time favorite songs is on it ("The Weight"-although I like even better the version done with The Staple Singers on "The Last Waltz"), I like the second, eponymous album better. It's just that much more consistently accessible to me.
> 
> DMC-no doubt you're familiar with another "local" Catskills band, The Felice Brothers. Have you had a chance to listen to the new album that's sort-of side project of Simone Felice's, "The Duke and The King"?  Album was released a few weeks ago. Good, rootsy story-telling music.



Yes - WDST has been playing Duke and the King a lot lately...

Felice Bros are great!   Music is one of the reasons I chose this area to live...


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> abosolutly, and i still cant dis robbie - somewhere down the crazy river/storyville are still way up there as far as favorite songs/albums
> 
> i need to lerarn to imbed youtube vids



can't dis robbie?   Not for unilaterally breaking up the Band?  Not for keeping all of the royalties?  Not for blaming Helm for Manuel's death because he took him on tour in part because Richard hadn't the money to get proper treatment for alcoholism?


I love Robbie as a guitarist and song writer.  As a person? Asshole, selfish prick; Dylan even says so.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> can't dis robbie?   Not for unilaterally breaking up the Band?  Not for keeping all of the royalties?  Not for blaming Helm for Manuel's death because he took him on tour in part because Richard hadn't the money to get proper treatment for alcoholism?
> 
> 
> *I love Robbie as a guitarist and song writer. * As a person? Asshole, selfish prick; Dylan even says so.



right, i can't direspect him as a musician. i tend to disassociate the other stuff - one i really don't pay that close attention and even if i did i have a hard time beliving that he had that much control. i'm not defending him or taking sides i just think alot of shit went on that we'll never know about.

hey i saw a movie the othere night that listed levon helm in the credits as an actor but couldnt pick him out?


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 28, 2009)

Definitely a fan of The Band. They played a gig at Clarkson my freshman year of college 1990, I think.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 29, 2009)

DMC got me listening to The Band this morning.   I have the King Biscuit Flour Hour CD going right now.

It's a total disaster.  My home theater audio dropped dead and won't stay up for more than 10 minutes without cycling power.  The amp on my iPod just dropped dead.   My only remaining music source is my notebook computer fed into an iPod dock speaker system I use when I travel.   I guess I'm going to Best Buy today to at least get an AV Receiver.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2009)

I like the take a load off annie song..it's somehow inspiring...I'll have to check out some other band songs sometime when I am in a spiritual mood..youtube is great..like every song in the world..including my raps..


----------



## Edd (Sep 1, 2009)

Possibly my favorite song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eStm...50F30CB1&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=24


----------



## faceplant (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Maybe some day I'll be able to be up in Bearsville (?) to catch a Ramble.





the theatre is over in Bearsville by WDST-  while your there stop by Elliott Landys studio-  its set back a little off 212 in Woodstock- you could go right by & miss it- def worth a visit

he was the official photg for the Band back then- (did alot of Dylan pics to)

check it out-
http://theband.hiof.no/band_pictures/landy_classic.html

I just bought one of his books - the one where Dylans tipping his hat on the cover


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 1, 2009)

faceplant said:


> the theatre is over in Bearsville by WDST-  while your there stop by Elliott Landys studio-  its set back a little off 212 in Woodstock- you could go right by & miss it- def worth a visit
> 
> he was the official photg for the Band back then- (did alot of Dylan pics to)
> 
> ...



Isn't that the Bearsville Theater you're speaking of? Right next to the building where the radio station broadcasts from? And the Thai-themed restaurant? 

I saw a show in that theater last year. Excellent space. And I think some of Landys' photos hang in the theater lobby. 

I think Levon's Ramble is in a space also in a converted barn but on property that he owns.


----------



## dmc (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> I think Levon's Ramble is in a space also in a converted barn but on property that he owns.



yup... Ramble is in Levons converted barn attached to his house on the other side of Woodstock..

Bearsville complex is the theater,WDST,Little Bear(Chinese food), Bear Cafe'


----------



## faceplant (Sep 1, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Excellent space.




real nice- heard it was designed by the guy who did Electric Ladyland studios

never been able to score tix toRamble tho- always sold out, no wonder

mebbe if he turns up at the theater again I could see him


remember this scene? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMy3AbpkYvw
Fonda,Hopper....dont forget Nicholson

nice     


.


----------



## mlctvt (Sep 2, 2009)

Dr Skimeister said:


> ("The Weight"-although I like even better the version done with The Staple Singers on "The Last Waltz"), I like the second, eponymous album better. It's just that much more consistently accessible to me.



Interesting, I didn't know the connection. Now I now why Mavis Staples and her backup band incuding her sister played this song at the Mount Snow Blues Fest last weekend. Great performance.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 2, 2009)

mlctvt said:


> Interesting, I didn't know the connection. Now I now why Mavis Staples and her backup band incuding her sister played this song at the Mount Snow Blues Fest last weekend. Great performance.



From Mr. Scorsese himself.....


----------



## ChileMass (Sep 29, 2009)

True story - some old Deadhead-type friends of mine have resurrected their band after many, many years and one of them actually bought the Big Pink house!  A couple of them live in it and they record there.  I am flabbergasted.....their band is called Hooligan if you want to look them up.  Apparently they released an album about a year ago.  I had lost track of these guys back in about 1982 and had no idea....


The Band was so wonderful.  I used to play Rock of Ages over and over.  So many great versions of all their classics.  Saw Rick Danko at Colgate University in about 1987 playing acoustic with some guy on harmonica as the only backup.  Both of them were so drunk they could hardly stand up, and it was apparent Rick was on the downhill slide.  It's a miracle he lasted another 10 years.  The version of "It Makes No Difference" from The Last Waltz (or basically any other version) never fails to give me the chills.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 1, 2009)

Long time fan of The Band. Owned most of their albums on vinyl and a few years ago bought the "Across the Great Divide" box set that has a few more live tracks and previously unreleased songs.  Levon Helm's past few albums have been great and he gets a lot of play on WUMB station in Boston.  If you're a fan you should read Levon's autobiography - "This Wheel's On Fire"


----------



## witch hobble (Oct 2, 2009)

If you can endure Greil Marcus, try "The Old, Weird America".  It is all about The Basement Tapes (along with substantial tangents and esoterica).

From the front cover: "This book is terminal, goes deeply into the subconscious and plows through that period of time like a rake."  - Bob Dylan

Definately my favorite band from "the baby boomer era".:razz:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2012)

_Dear Friends, 
Levon is in the final stages of his battle with cancer. Please send your prayers and love to him as he makes his way through this part of his journey. _
http://www.levonhelm.com/


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2012)

Man, that is the worst news. He would be a tremendous loss. 

I really thought I'd catch him live at some point but I never did.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2012)

_Last week I was shocked and so saddened to hear that my old band mate, Levon, was in the final stages of his battle with cancer. It hit me really hard because I thought he had beaten throat cancer and had no idea that he was this ill. I spoke with his family and made arrangements to go and see him.

On Sunday I went to New York and visited him in the hospital. I sat with Levon for a good while, and thought of the incredible and beautiful times we had together. It was heartwarming to be greeted by his lovely daughter Amy, whom I have known since she was born. Amy’s mother, Libby Titus, and her husband, Donald Fagen, were so kind to help walk me through this terrible time of sadness. My thoughts and prayers are with his wife Sandy.

Levon is one of the most extraordinary talented people I’ve ever known and very much like an older brother to me. I am so grateful I got to see him one last time and will miss him and love him forever.

-Robbie Robertson _

Good on Robbie to go see him.  Though from this statement, you can't tell if he and Levon actually communicated and had a bit of closure after so many years of having a sour relationship.  I hope so.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 19, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Good on Robbie to go see him.  Though from this statement, you can't tell if he and Levon actually communicated and had a bit of closure after so many years of having a sour relationship.  I hope so.



Agreed...nothing is worse than finding out an old friend/family member who you have not had a good relationship with passed after the fact. Death has a weird way of bringing folks together.


----------



## kickstand (Apr 19, 2012)

Edd said:


> Man, that is the worst news. He would be a tremendous loss.
> 
> I really thought I'd catch him live at some point but I never did.



Counting Crows wrote a song called "Richard Manuel Is Dead".  In a live performance (iTunes Live from SoHo), Adam Duritz talks about writing the song and realizing he would never get to see The Band live with its original line up.  Unfortunately, Helm's imminent passing is another missing piece in the puzzle.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sALCTDfGHMM&feature=youtu.be  RIP thanks for the great music and you will be missed sad sad sad day


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2012)

and he's gone 

RIP Levon


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...of-the-band-dies-at-71-20120419?stop_mobi=yes some really good info here on him that a people probably know, such a sad day,


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2012)

RIP. An awesome musician.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 19, 2012)

R.I.P. Levon

I always loved this song in particular. The story of the "Grand Derangement"- how the Cajuns came to Louisiana after being expelled from what is now Canada in the 1700s. A sad, sad story.



_Acadian driftwood, gypsy tailwind
They call my home the land of snow
Canadian cold front movin' in
What a way to ride, oh what a way to go._

Two-hundred fifty years later: "On December 9, 2003, Queen Elizabeth II signed the Royal Proclamation acknowledging the wrongs committed against the Acadian people in the name of the Crown and establishing a 'Day of Commemoration' on July 28th of each year."
http://www.acadianmuseum.com/apology.html

Backstory: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acadian_Driftwood


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2012)

Acadian Driftwood is my favorite tune by The Band.

It exemplifies what I think is so great about their music; no band has told history through their songs better.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Apr 19, 2012)

Saw them at SPAC circa 1973, their movie in Laramie, Wy circa 1976. Unique sound would be an understatement.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

http://learnedevolution.com/brooklynbowl/email/BB_LastWaltz_421.html this from one of the great music venue in Brooklyn pretty much sums up why Levon was always will be loved by many


----------



## darent (Apr 24, 2012)

one of my all time favorite bands-- the band, poco ,flying burrito brothers   just great music


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2012)

:beer:http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...-station-to-levon-helm-20120511#ixzz1ub0p8cKv Bump, really good thing that Phil Lesh did the other night.


----------

